# Chaos Barbar



## Delenor (28. Februar 2007)

Hi wollte eigentlich nur kurz mal fragen was der chaos barbar so kann?

;mfg; delenor


----------



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

Mehr als auf dieser Seite gibt es noch nicht:
http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/game...Chaos/Chaos.php

Diese Informationen werden wohl in den kommenden Wochen und Monaten erscheinen. Irgendwann sind dann alle Klassen und Rassendetails bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (16. Juli 2007)

würd mal sagen er ist so etwas wie ein Off-Tank


----------



## Kartoffel (16. Juli 2007)

er ist sicherlich kein tank ^^

bezeichnet wird er von mythic als melee dmg dealer und darauf sollten wir uns auch beschränken ^^


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2007)

ich denk auch off tank.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomseeker (17. Juli 2007)

so weit ich mich erinner, wurde er kurz und bündig so erklärt das der grund gedanke der ist, der der barbar mit mutationen kämpft, weil wie man an den zeichnungen ja sieht is er recht "extravagant"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und in nem video hat der oberentwickler da (mit fällt der name net ein sry) versucht die ganze sache zu erklären


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2007)

> und in nem video hat der oberentwickler da (mit fällt der name net ein sry) versucht die ganze sache zu erklären



paul barnett.

was haben diese rippenschneider idioten denn mit meinen gifs gemacht?
son scheiss


----------



## Sagardo (19. Juli 2007)

Errinnert mich etwas an den Berserker aus DAOC , Mit seinen Mutationen kann er ja anscheinend seinen Damage erhöhen oder irgendwelchen anderen Chaoskram machen ^^ 

Kurz um für mich scheint er ein Nahkampfdämätschdealer ala Berserker , der einmal alle paar sec./min. eine extrafähigkeit einsetzen kann.

Also eine anscheinend recht offensive Charakterklasse, die allerdings nicht an den Rüstungsfaktor einer "Dose" (Tank) ran kommt.


----------



## Grasher (27. September 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> paul barnett.
> 
> was haben diese rippenschneider idioten denn mit meinen gifs gemacht?
> son scheiss



Wenn man den auf den entfernten Gifs stehenden Link im Browser eingibt, erfährt man ja auch garnicht woran das leigen könnte, hmmmm .................... . Welch wahrlich schwier'ges Rätsel.
Darf ich mal kurz ausfallend werden? Ja? Okay!

Idiot -_-


----------



## Gothmorg (14. Oktober 2007)

> ich denk auch off tank.


Bisschen dickköpfig, oder? Wenn das sogar von Paul Barnett gesagt wurde, dass das ein Melee-DPSler ist sollte man das eigentlich schon glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was die Mutationen angeht, wie man ja so schön in der vorletzten Buffed-Show sehen konnte:
Es gibt 3 Mutationen (wie diese genau aussehen ändert sich von Mal zu Mal):
Axt - Gut gegen schwer gerüstete Gegner
Klinge - Gut gegen leicht gerüstete Gegner
Keule - Gut gegen mehrere Gegner (AoE) oder CC (knockdown)

Hoffe das mit der Axt stimmte und ich hab mich net vertahn. Sonst sollte alles stimmen.
mfG Goth


----------



## Krautfresser (23. Oktober 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Axt - Gut gegen schwer gerüstete Gegner
> Klinge - Gut gegen leicht gerüstete Gegner
> Keule - Gut gegen mehrere Gegner (AoE) oder CC (knockdown)
> 
> ...



denke mal das das nicht die einzigen Mutationen sein werden...


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (24. Oktober 2007)

ich denke, dass die leute hier mit offtank melee dd meinen. ich weiß ja, man soll war net mit wow vergleichen, aber bei wow hat sich das so eingebürgert, dass man zb. zu nem fury warri offtank sagt, ich hasse es auch und sage immer, dass es kein tank ist, aber die leute meinen das halt so und deswegen sind die statements mit offtank das gleiche was alle anderen mit dd schreiben


----------



## Gothmorg (26. Oktober 2007)

Joah, might be.
Und doch, zumindest bis jetzt sind das laut Buffed die einzigen Mutationen. Nur sehen die halt jedes Mal anders aus. Achso und ich hab mich mit nem Namen vertahn: nicht Axt, sondern Klaue, Axt gehört zu Klinge...


----------



## tiXo (29. November 2007)

obwohl ich eher zu den orks tendiere werde ich den barbaren auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mauselmaus (24. Dezember 2007)

Werde ein Chaos Barbar anfangen bei erscheinung, suche auf diesem weg eine gilde die quests im pvp sowie pve machen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pm


----------



## Mauselmaus (27. Februar 2008)

such immer noch ne leuts die im pvp was unternhemen wollen


----------



## Sumoikashi (8. März 2008)

Mauselmaus schrieb:


> such immer noch ne leuts die im pvp was unternhemen wollen



Das ist doch der vollkommen falsche Thread hier dafür!
Entweder du schaust hier ins Gildenforum oder in der Gildenliste!


----------



## Sagazel (1. Mai 2008)

ehm ne blöde Frage. Soll es die Barbaren auch in weiblich geben?


----------



## Vakahma (1. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube nicht.Habe auch nirgendwo Bilder oder Videos gesehen in denen eine Frau als Chaosbarbar vorkam aber warte lieber noch auf andere die das genau wissen.


----------



## Mordenai (2. Mai 2008)

Ich meine auch, bisher noch keine Barbar*in* gesehen zu haben, weder in Videos, noch auf Screens. Aber so abwegig fände ich das absolut nicht. 

Aber dennoch glaube ich, dass der Barbar eher maskulin gehalten wird.


----------



## sybarith (3. Mai 2008)

der chaosbarbar sowie der auserkorene sind auf männliche charaktere beschränkt. genauso wie die hexernkriegerinnen der dunkelelfen nur weiblich sind.


----------



## primary_gore (8. Juni 2008)

schade eigentlich, einen weiblichen chaosbarbar hätt ich gern gespielt. und vom hintergrund her passt das auch, irgendwie müssen sich die Norse ja fortpflanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (8. Juni 2008)

primary_gore schrieb:


> schade eigentlich, einen weiblichen chaosbarbar hätt ich gern gespielt. und vom hintergrund her passt das auch, irgendwie müssen sich die Norse ja fortpflanzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja eben, vom Hintergrund passt es, daß es nur männliche Barbaren gibt.
Wie Du schon sagtest müssen die sich ja irgendwie fortplanzen, deswegen sind die Frauen daheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (8. Juni 2008)

Verfluchter Doppelpost.
Wieso sagt das Forum mir, daß es nicht geklappt hat, wenns doch geklappt hat? *hmms*

Naja, ich denke, um diesen Doppelpost dann noch sinnvoll zu nutzen, daß die Gesellschaftsstruktur der Nordstämme eher patriachartisch ausgelegt ist. Auch wenn "Amazonen" nicht zwingend ausgeschlossen sind (laut Armeebuch Chaos)


----------



## AltathirChris (10. Juli 2008)

man kann irgendwo nachlesen(hab grad keinen link) dass die chaos weiber^^ immer zu hause bleiben und einmal mussten die sich gegen irgendwen(sry habs grade vergessen) verteidigen und wollten danach nich mehr putzen und kochen und wurden dann verstoßen und leben jetzt als amazonen in lustria

mfg

sry für die arschige rechtschreibung und dass ich keine kommas gesetzt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is schon spät xD


----------



## HGVermillion (10. Juli 2008)

hier hätten wir einen link, Chaosbarbaren, steht zwar nicht genau darin das es Frauen verboten ist, aber die Mannesprüfungen dürfen wie schon gesagt hauptsächlich nur Männer machen, es wird also warscheinlich so sein das auf 1000 Chaosbarbaren vll eine Barbarin kommt und sie deshalb nicht genommen werdnen,

und die Amazonen sind eine völlig andere Art von Barbaren, sie sind nicht vom Chaos korumpiert, sonst wären die Echsenmenschen schlecht mit ihnen verbündet.


----------



## Rosengarten (11. Juli 2008)

Normalerweise hätte das männlich-weiblich Gleichgewicht gepasst, hätte Mythic keine Konzeptzeichnungen von zauberern gemacht, die ja vorerst nicht geplant waren, da man so 2 rein männliche Zerstörungscharakter (Chaosbarbar, Auserwählter) sowie 2 rein weibliche Zerstörungscharakter (Hexenkriegerin, Zauberin) hätte.


----------



## Hisime (31. Juli 2008)

ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das nur bei den grünhäuten keine frauen vorkommen weil die wie pflanzen sind und sich durch sporen fortpflanzen

und das man sonst überall in jeder karriere männlich sowie weiblich spielen kann 

hm war das wahrscheinlich nich ganz richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Juli 2008)

Nein kann man nicht, einige Klassen sind Male oder Female Only

Zum beispiel wirst du nie einen Männlichen Hexenkrieger zu gesicht bekommen, da in der Lore nur weibliche Dunkelelfen zu Hexenkriegerinnen ausgeblidet werden, und der erste Jünger der so tut als wäre er ein Hexenkrieger, bekommt meine Dolch in die Rippen ^^, eigentlich sollten die Zauberinnen von den Dunkelfelfen auch noch only Female werden, warum sie aber doch Männer spielen dürfen ist mir nicht genau klar, nach der Lore ist das ein wenig seltsam, da der Herrscher der Dunkelelfen von einem Mänlichen Elfen der Magier ist umgebracht werden soll, und er deswegen alle männlichen Magier verboten hat, und die wenigen die es gibt sind im untergrund und nicht auf dem Schlachfteld.

Dann sind noch Chosen only Male, und die Barbaren. Wer noch weitere hat bitte ergänzen ^^


----------



## Hisime (1. August 2008)

hmm ok danke für die info^^


----------



## crazy-warlock (12. August 2008)

Hmm... irgendwie krieg ich den Eindruck, dass es einen akuten Mangel an Spieler*innnen* auf Seiten der Zerstörung geben wird.
Schließlich kann man die Klassen, die auch in weiblicher Form verfügbar sind fast an einer Hand abzählen...

Oder haben die Kräfte der Ordnung mit ähnlichen restriktionen zu kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Wisst ihr da mehr?


----------



## HGVermillion (13. August 2008)

Naja es gibt bei der Zerstörung Klassen die man ausschließlich als Weibliche Spielen kann, die Hexenkriegerin, und die Zauberin (nein männliche zauberer gehen gar nicht in Ordnung, ihr hattet bloß glück das es aufgrund von alten konzeptzeichnungen männliche gibt), und beim Chaos sind halt 2 nur männlich, obwohl man das beim Chosen nicht versteht, ob nun Mann oder Frau in Rüstung steckt, gibt auch Frauen die mehr wie Schränke gebaut sind, und über schönheit kann man beim Chaos immer streiten. Und Barbarin wäre halt doof gewesen, mit nacktem Oberkörper hätten die das ab 12 niemals bekommen, und Orks kann man halt nich männlich oder weiblich spielen. 

Darum ist das mit der Ordnung auch anders, die sind so verzweifelt das sie alles m und w in den Kampf schicken müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voxxo (20. August 2008)

NEtter Threat!!
Jetzt weiß ich, welche klass ich spielen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (24. August 2008)

Leute die NDA ist gefallen ich bitte die Betatester eine kurze Info zum chaosbarbar zu geben(nur wenn sie wollen natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Mfg Texus


----------



## texus19 (24. August 2008)

Hier drin stehen noch kleine Dinge dazu-> http://www.war-wiki.net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moonox (10. September 2008)

habe den chaobarbaren nun angespielt und bereits auf lvl 6 hochgezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also zu meinen erfahrungen.
das mit der mutation ist echt ne super sache, auch wenn man am anfang nicht versteht was sie einem bringt bzw. wie man sie einsetzten soll.
sobald man eine mutation startet, verschwinden alle fähigkeiten in der aktionsleiste. auch das "durchblättern" durch die verschiedenen leisten bringt hier nichts.
aus diesem grund bin ich anfangs mal am schlauch gestanden und habe überhaupt nicht gewusst was ich damit anfangen soll. mit LVL 5 (!!!!) habe ich dann erste bemerkt, dass man die bereits erlernten Fähigkeiten auch mit Mutation verwenden kann. 
D.h. mutation starten, "Fähigkeiten" Fenster öffnen, und die Leiste mit den verschiedenen Fähigkeiten belegen.

Ab dem Zeitpunkt macht man ca. doppelt so viel Schaden wie zuvor (logisch weil man nun praktisch 2 Waffen in den Händen hat). Was welche Mutation bringt seht ihr ganz gut wenn Ihr euch mutiert und dann das Charakter Fenster öffnet und einen Blick auf die linke Hand werft. Je nach Mutation seht Ihr dann die Stats.

Muss sagen dass es am Anfang ziehmlich mühsam war den Barbaren zu spielen, aber wenn man sich nicht entmutigen lässt, macht er wirklich Spaß.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch einen kleinen Einblick in den Barbaren geben. Soblad ich weitere Erfahrungen mache, poste ich sie hier (wenn erwünscht).


----------



## Katzendruide (12. September 2008)

Hahaha Greenskins sind Pflanzen find ich lustig ;D deswegen sind die auch grün und vermehren sich so schnell aber warum sind es dann 2 verschiedene Pflanzen und wie machen die die Samen in die Erde?
Kann mir gut paar kleine Goblins vorstellen die zu ihren Vätern gehen und fragen: Papa wie entstehen eigentlich Goblins
Vater: Durch meinen Samen natürlich Sohnemann und jetzt schlaf schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (15. September 2008)

Katzendruide schrieb:


> Hahaha Greenskins sind Pflanzen find ich lustig ;D deswegen sind die auch grün und vermehren sich so schnell aber warum sind es dann 2 verschiedene Pflanzen und wie machen die die Samen in die Erde?
> Kann mir gut paar kleine Goblins vorstellen die zu ihren Vätern gehen und fragen: Papa wie entstehen eigentlich Goblins
> Vater: Durch meinen Samen natürlich Sohnemann und jetzt schlaf schön
> 
> ...




nicht ganz ^^

orks wie golbins und auch Squigs entstehen aus einer pilzsorte (gehören also im grunde der selben art an)
... und die machen keine samen in die erde da wachsenhalt pilze und manche von denen werden halt größer und irgendwann fallen die vicher da halt raus ^^

dementsprechund haben die auch keine väter bzw söhne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> nicht ganz ^^
> 
> orks wie golbins und auch Squigs entstehen aus einer pilzsorte (gehören also im grunde der selben art an)
> ... und die machen keine samen in die erde da wachsenhalt pilze und manche von denen werden halt größer und irgendwann fallen die vicher da halt raus ^^
> ...



Aber Brüder bzw. Schwestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

